# Serbian (BCS): piša



## reka

Ok, "piša",je li to dječji izraz za muški ili ženski polni organ? 

"radoznalost, usredsređena na seksualne teme koje su se vrtele oko "piše" i oko rođenja dece."

Hvala!


----------



## Duya

reka said:


> Ok, "piša",je li to dječji izraz za muški ili ženski polni organ?
> 
> "radoznalost, usredsređena na seksualne teme koje su se vrtele oko "piše" i oko rođenja dece."
> 
> Hvala!



I za muški i za ženski.


----------



## reka

Ok, moram da odlučim - jer kod nas ima "lulika" i "lulček" Ako smo kod rađanja, ajmo sa lulika (žensko)

p.s. - u stvari, iz daljeg konteksta razvidno je, da ide za muškog


----------



## slavic_one

Nisam baš siguran jesam li ikada čuo to za ženski spolni organ, rekao bih da je to samo za muški.


----------



## Duya

Pa, rekao bih, _pretežno_ za muški (еufemizam za ženski može biti i "ribica"). No, mislim da sam čuo i za ženski.


----------



## slavic_one

Pa "ribica" mi već zvući poprilično prosti eufemizam. Ali ja sam čuo piška.


----------



## Majalj

Čula sam i ja bezbroj izraza (neke i sama izmislila), ali u datoj rečenici (ako sam dobro shvatila) se radi fiksaciji djece određene dobi na teme koje se tiču splonosti (oba spola) i rađanja, tako da ovdje "piša" definitivno znači oboje. 

Zašto sve morate komplicirati do bola? Čuj "ribica" i "piška"! Jedan moj bivši je svog pišu zvao "suncokret"...


----------



## reka

Eto, kao što sam rekla, u mom tekstu "piša" se odnosilo na muški organ - jer onda kasnije kaže, da se dečak bojao da mu ko ne odreže pišu

Eh, Freud...


----------



## stikla

Koliko je meni poznato:
piša - za dečke
pica - za djevojčice


----------



## Black Mamba

Jeste da se vec neko vreme polemise, ali da ipak kazem ono sto mi je prvo palo na pamet kada sam pre neki dan procitala temu u nadi da necu doliti ulje na vatru.
U mom kraju (srpski) nikada se ne bi rec _pisa_ upotrebila kad je u pitanju devojcica.
Ma koliko to zvucalo neadekvatno (ili da), istina je da se za devojcice kaze da imaju _ribicu_.


----------

